# Wedged Dovetails, blog by Chris Storb



## toolsntat (11 Jan 2019)

For future reference you need to search this Blog by Chris Storb with the title
Bartram Family Joiner Chest Over Drawers
January 4, 2019	

https://cstorb.wordpress.com/

By the way Chris also has quite a lot of info on the Addis (edgetools) family
https://www.instagram.com/chrisstorb/ bottom of page.....

Cheers Andy


----------

